# Dis Chat Room, Times and Topics



## Mackey Mouse

Trans-Atlantic Chat
Sunday 7:00-8:00p.m. UK time (2:00-3:00p.m. eastern)
Hosts: Kevin, Goofyish

DVC Chat 
Sunday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: KarenNY, iluvdisney, WDWLVR, MarkRG

Resorts Chat
Monday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern 
Resorts Chat 
Host: TLinden16

Trip Planning Chat
Tuesday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: Danny1649 and TLinden16

Podcast Chat
Wednesday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: Podcast Team

Disney Food Chat 
Thursday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: Danny1649, Pumbaa_, KarenNY

Disney Cruise Chat
Friday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Hosts: KarenNY, iluvdisney, WDWLVR, MarkRG

Party Night Chat
Saturday 9:00-10:00p.m. eastern
Host: Danny1649


You can access the chat room by clicking on the word chat on the toolbar near the top of the page. Your regular DIS password and user name will get you into the chat room. 

Hope to see you there!
__________________


----------

